# Copper rivet setting for a boiler?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

How do you set the little copper rivets that you can buy for doing copper boiler work? Is there a specific tool for that? I was thinking about using copper rivets to add a bit of mechanical strength to help keep the flue sheets in place in the boiler, but I don't know how to set them to keep them in place. I assume that there's some kind of a tool to form the head on the other side of the rivet once they're in place.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

There are two ways: gently squeezing them, usually with an air powered tool; or hammering them with impact. I found the air method far easier to control. My experience is with aluminum. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#solid-rivet-tools/=udsz3f


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

Try one of these hand squeezers. Use them all the time in aircraft repair and on boilers too.

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/menus/to/rivet_1squeezers.html?pageno=1

Torry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those tools look great!


Never had one....I use a ball peen hammer to peen over the rivet, the back side must be supported with a solid bit of metal...heavy steel rod or pipe will work inside the boiler. 

If you have a large nail set that may help shape the outside of the rivet. You can doctor it with a drill or ball end mill to make a better shape.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Those tools look like they'd save some effort.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure the rivets are copper throughout and not just copper clad. I fell into this trap once....


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Good idea. Setting copper clad rivets could be a bit more difficult, and they probably wouldn't be as good for boiler making as pure copper rivets would be, at least on a copper boiler.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber: Download this book by K.N. Harris. Lot's of good info

http://www.pssurvival.com/ps/steam/Model_Boilers_And_Boilermaking_1976.pdf


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, I had downloaded this book a couple of years ago when I was building my little boiler. Lots of good information in the book! I've been reading through it again to refresh my information for the new boiler build.
I downloaded it from the link you put up, and when it opened I realized that it's the same book that I've been reading.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Amber,
The tools you need are called rivet snaps. Reeves in UK sells these. 
As described in Model Boilers & Boilermaking, by K N Harris, there are four steps in forming copper rivets. Unless you are building an airplane you should not use aluminun rivets and related tools.
Gerald Pierce


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw copper rivets for sale on 1 of the websites that sells boiler supplies, that was what I was planning on using. I like the idea of attaching the upper flue plate in the boiler shell with rivets before I hard solder it into place. It's much more likely to stay in the position that I want it in if I rivet it before I solder it. Also, I think the copper rivets would be easier to set than other rivet types due to copper being easier to work.
I agree about the aluminum rivets.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chamfer the edges of your holes, use the interior example in the attached.
This bevel will force your sheets together keeping the bond tight. The bevel next to the rivet head.
John


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That looks like a good idea, I'll have to do that once I get all the rivet holes drilled. I have a couple of those chamfer tools for the drill, at least 1 of them should be sharp enough to do the copper.


----------

